# GTX 560M (GF116) Die size



## Epsi (Mar 17, 2013)

Don't know if this is a typo or not but GPU-Z lists the *Die Size* of the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M as 228, everywhere else on the net it gets listed as 238 since its based on the GeForce GTX 550 Ti


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 17, 2013)

Hmm good question.. I'll measure it when I have time, 10 mm² isn't much but should help decide whether it's 228 or 238


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 18, 2013)

i measured it as 14.9 x 15.2 mm, which means the correct die size is 228 mm²


----------



## Epsi (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for actually doing the effort to check 

Should update your specs on http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/936/NVIDIA_GeForce_GTX_560M.html


----------



## interman (Mar 20, 2013)

W1zzard: How do you measure such things as die size that you are so sure about the result?


----------



## Maban (Mar 20, 2013)

interman said:


> W1zzard: How do you measure such things as die size that you are so sure about the result?


----------



## interman (Mar 20, 2013)

So you are suggesting that W3zzard has that exact chip on tap for measuring purposes? it's unbelievable


----------



## Maban (Mar 20, 2013)

interman said:


> So you are suggesting that W3zzard has that exact chip on tap for measuring purposes? it's unbelievable



That exact card, maybe, maybe not. That exact chip, yes.


----------

